# WSM Hanging Racks



## MileHiGuy (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm thinking about getting some hanging racks for my 22" Weber WSM.  Any experience?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2019)

Weber made them for a while, then stopped at the end of 2017. I know they can be found. Original price was $39.95. I've seen sellers asking as much as $150! 

I have an in-law who made his own hanging racks for his homemade, WSM-like smoker. Hanging is the only way he does ribs. I didn't really notice any difference between his and mine except he can hang something like 12-15 racks of SLCs and I can do six, maybe eight using rib racks on the 22.5" WSM grates.

Edit addition: He made his hanging rack frame out of rebar, then bought stainless "S-hooks" to hang from the cross pieces.


----------



## MileHiGuy (Aug 9, 2019)

Yeah I think they would be pretty easy to make.  

Interesting...any idea why Weber doesn't make them any more?  Must be sales-related.


----------



## krj (Aug 9, 2019)

Outside links aren't allowed, but I did a quick search and found a website named barbecueworld, that offers an expandable smoking rack. For $45 it might be worth a look.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2019)

MileHiGuy said:


> ...any idea why Weber doesn't make them any more?  Must be sales-related.



I didn't even know they existed until I saw a YouTube video of a guy using one in early 2018. That's when I decided to buy one and learned all the information above. I called Weber, but they would not give ANY information, only to say they would not be making them again. I figured it was either a sales issue or an infringement on someone else's product.


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 11, 2019)

Lavalock makes some. There are quite a few options out there still, but weber did have three cross bars to hang from whereas the rest only have two.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 11, 2019)

You can get a stainless steel hanging rack for the WSM from Hunsaker Smokers. It is $50 and they usually offer free shipping. I have the same design in my drum and it has a ton of capacity. I believe you can get over 20 half chickens in the thing.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 11, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> You can get a stainless steel hanging rack for the WSM from Hunsaker Smokers. It is $50 and they usually offer free shipping. I have the same design in my drum and it has a ton of capacity. I believe you can get over 20 half chickens in the thing.



That’s cool. I’ll have to check into this also!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 11, 2019)

I haven't searched for a while, but earlier I noticed a lot of the products were for 18" only. Just check to make sure.


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 14, 2019)

I like these if you're using the grates, but the Hunsaker rack looks perfect for a WSM dome. The extra height is very useful.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cuisinart-Smoker-Hooks-CSH-400/302971059


----------

